# Used stoves



## zaroot86 (Feb 15, 2014)

Found these two stoves on Craig's. Any reviews or info on either one? The larger one I would consider putting in my basement, and the smaller ones for my garage. 

Thanks

Woodland
http://annapolis.craigslist.org/atq/4303357556.html

Smaller ones
http://baltimore.craigslist.org/hsh/4240779190.html

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/for/4311867300.html

Restoring isn't an issue. I just cleaned up and restored a Scandiawanese 308 which I basically got for free. I know there's nicer stoves, but I'm not looking to spend a fortune. It would be for supplement heat, as I have a very efficient new heat pump installed.


----------



## zaroot86 (Feb 15, 2014)

Well the last one just got sold. Please disregard the last link


----------



## begreen (Feb 15, 2014)

Craiglist links are ephemeral. Personally I wouldn't be interested in either stove.


----------



## shoot-straight (Feb 15, 2014)

MD guy here. Really not much on the used stove front on the local craigslist. Just a bunch of junk mostly for way too much $$$. I sold my herthstone there, it was a rare exception. There is a guy in se pa that is selling reconditioned stoves. Take a look.


----------



## zaroot86 (Feb 15, 2014)

Yeah I usually buy everything used. Makes much more sense to me. Considering it being a stove, which could catch your house on fire, I don't want anything that cuts corners to save a buck. However, spending 7-800 for a nice new stove, plus a couple hundred on proper installation materials, a wood splitter, maintenance on my saws, plus my time to install it + source out/cut/split/stack wood every year isn't economically feasible. It would cost me over a year or two to recoup an initial investment of that much money. If anyone in Maryland is selling an older model I'd be happy to come take a look. Shoot straight, can you suggest some lower end brands and models that are cheaper to buy new, but still perform well?

Thanks


----------



## begreen (Feb 15, 2014)

Why not just use the Scandia?


----------



## zaroot86 (Feb 15, 2014)

The scandia might be going into another shop. My garage is about 750sf. What btu range and stove size would suit me best?


----------



## valley ranch (Feb 15, 2014)

I understood Scandia was an Australian stove.

750sq ft is a small amount of space to heat, but than garages are not usually insullated.


----------



## shoot-straight (Feb 15, 2014)

Hard to help u with a stove selection without knowing anything about your house. ....

That said, look at Englander stoves. Best bang for the buck out there I think.


----------



## begreen (Feb 15, 2014)

Generally stoves are not permitted in garages. Have you checked with the local code?


----------



## zaroot86 (Feb 17, 2014)

Yeah they are allowed in my jurisdiction. My setup is CMU block exterior (uninsulated), floor slab to top of roof ridge is about 12-13'. Roof pitch is a 4/12 if I recall correctly. Going to end up just using the Scandia. With it setup on its legs, my 7 foot piece of 8" single wall stove pipe, and two 36" sections of class A chimney pipe to run throrugh the trusses, that should put me out the top of the roof within a safe distance to the highest point. If anyone around northern Baltimore has the following, I'd be interested in buying it used rather than new:
- Through roof flashing cone for class A 8" chimney pipe, for an 0/12 to 6/12 pitch roof
- A storm collar for class A 8" chimney pipe
- A cap/spark arrestor for class A 8" chimney pipe
- An adapter for my class A 8" pipe to 8" single wall stove pipe. My chimney pipe uses the standard twist-lock connections.

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------

